# Differentating (Big) Cat and Bear head structures in drawings



## oto (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey, I am a novice artist looking for a bit of advice.

See, I've been doodling some faces of various anthros time to time, but I find that the head structures of bears and big cats (lions, tigers, etc.) to be little too similar for my tastes. I worry that people may get the two mixed up if I start submitting art of them more often. I dunno if it's due to my art style or because of how they are typically drawn, but I think it may also be how I draw the ears.

Can anyone give me a few pointers or ways to better differentiate their facial features?


----------



## Teal (Nov 23, 2013)

Study what makes them different and practice.


----------



## Willow (Nov 23, 2013)

Here's some pictures of bears:
http://nrs.wsu.edu/Research/Bear-Center/images/mama_bear_with_cubsx.jpg
http://www.bearbabbleonline.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Bear1.jpg
http://www.animalpeoplenews.org/anp/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/grizzly3.jpg
http://www.mrwallpaper.com/wallpapers/huge-brown-bear.jpg

And here's some pictures of big cats:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...thera_leo_Male_Pittsburgh_2800px_adjusted.jpg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/41/Siberischer_tiger_de_edit02.jpg
http://ourpreciousneighbours.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/leopard.jpg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d8/Lynx_lynx-4.JPG

Basically, cats have a squarer muzzle while bears are more rectangular. But a cat's muzzle is also very round in the front while a bear's isn't as round.


----------



## Rhee (Nov 23, 2013)

you should check out their skulls, being vastly different it should be a bit easier to see some of the differences without the flesh and fur


----------



## Smuttymutt (Nov 24, 2013)

Weatherly guide to drawing animals, is pretty helpful for animal drawing. I recommend it. You still have to do the studies but its helpful


----------



## oto (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you, I'll look into this new info.


----------

